# Tivodecode and tivolibre grab spanish audio from .tivo file?!?



## controlio (Jan 16, 2001)

I recently recorded a program from my local CBS broadcaster, and while the audio plays fine on all of my TiVos, if I run the program through either tivodecode or tivolibre the audio it picks out of the stream is the Spanish audio (SAP). There appears to be no other audio track in the resulting mpg file, so it's obvious the decoding programs are guessing wrong as to which audio track to grab.

After years of pulling shows out of TiVos I've never had this happen before, and after quite a bit of searching I can't find any threads that involve this. What is the quickest and easiest way to grab a different audio track out of a recording without transcoding?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't think it's the decoders; I think it happens at the point where the recording is remuxed to (I'm assuming?) a program stream, during extraction (on the TiVo side). You could try extracting it as a transport stream instead, but I'm not sure that would help, either.


----------



## controlio (Jan 16, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> You could try extracting it as a transport stream instead, but I'm not sure that would help, either.


I tried TS. I've always used an old version of tivodecode, but it crashes when you use TS - and after failing with newer binaries, I decided to punt and feed the TS to tivolibre. Tivolibre was successful in parsing the TS, but it again grabbed the wrong audio.

The .tivo file contains the entire mux, does it not? I suppose I can test that by pushing the .tivo file to another box in my house and seeing if the main program and sap are both available. I won't be home to try that out until tomorrow, though.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

controlio said:


> The .tivo file contains the entire mux, does it not?


No. The .TiVo file is generated on the fly during the transfer. It's not an exact image of what's on the TiVo's disk.


----------



## controlio (Jan 16, 2001)

So it turns out this is correct. A tivo to tivo transfer copies the audio correctly, a tivo to external device transfer seems to copy only the SAP audio (as evidenced by transferring the tivo file back to a box and playing it).

So it's a TiVo bug. What do I do now? Can I extract the file directly from the hard drive and parse it somehow?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

controlio said:


> Can I extract the file directly from the hard drive and parse it somehow?


No.


----------

